# BBS wheel bolt questions......



## skybear (Sep 27, 2010)

I have two questions about wheels bolts for my BBS RMs. 

1. I am looking into gold spike bolts, and have been hearing that different sellers have different quality bolts. For example, I have been hearing the BFIs spike bolts are off color, and cheaper looking than others. So with that said, who sells good quality gold spike bolts for RMs? Tuner shop looks promising.....

2. I have heard that you can replace wheel bolt without taking them apart or off the tire. Is this true? Has anyone done this? I hear you have to replace every other bolt one at a time. It makes sense when you think about it, but I would like to know if anyone can confirm this first.


----------



## skybear (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

MEKA NECK said:


> I have two questions about wheels bolts for my BBS RMs.
> 2. I have heard that you can replace wheel bolt without taking them apart or off the tire. Is this true? Has anyone done this? I hear you have to replace every other bolt one at a time. It makes sense when you think about it, but I would like to know if anyone can confirm this first.


yes you definitely can. if you do alternating there are no problems, but you don't even need to do that. the sealant needs to be baked off to get the wheels apart anyway.


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

since answer 2 has been answered correctly... Hopefully this will help you a bit 

http://www.titanium-touch.de/shop/


----------



## skybear (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome. But RMs suck in the way that you have to put a wrench on the exposed bolt to tighten them. Where as rs's have nuts on the back Of the bolt. And you don't even touch the exsposed part. Is there any tips for not messing up the finish on the bolt when tightening it?


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah, kinda sucks when putting them back together after refinish. when taking apart the wheels that are already gross I dont feel as bad, especially if im going to replace the bolts... but heres a tip...

take a piece of fuel line, heat it up, stretch it over the socket, and heat it up again and press it in. or you could use your choice of plastic/rubber/wax/plastidip etc.









:thumbup:


----------



## skybear (Sep 27, 2010)

That's a great tip! Thanks. Ok now, is there any way to replace the gasket on the center cap that pops in the wheels? One or two of mine are worn, and spin freely and are a bit easier to pop out. I was thinking that there may be a way to get something from a hardware store to replace it with or something?


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

MEKA NECK said:


> That's a great tip! Thanks. Ok now, is there any way to replace the gasket on the center cap that pops in the wheels? One or two of mine are worn, and spin freely and are a bit easier to pop out. I was thinking that there may be a way to get something from a hardware store to replace it with or something?


Unfortunately I dont have a answer really for that question  I would say to get a new ring that snaps it into place, that is if we are talking about the same thing. or just make your own seal. :thumbup:


----------

